# Working with Illustrator CS files in Illustrator 10



## RonaldMacDonald (Oct 8, 2005)

I have noticed that when you open a CS file in 10 that a block of text, although it may look ok, is actually broken down into segments if you try to select it.  If you try to select a headline, it is actually nothing more than individual letters separate from each other.  It makes editing impossible.  Can anyone suggest a solution other than having to go having to buy CS?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 8, 2005)

Nevermind... confused your problem with a different occurrence.

Are these files created by you, or someone else that is sending them to you?  Would it be an option to ask the person to "save down" the file in a previous version, or perhaps use a different format like EPS?


----------



## dzinehaus (Jan 13, 2006)

agreed, have the person sending you these files export them from CS or CS2 as a illustrator legacy file then have them set the file either as a ai or eps and then have them save to a lower version.


----------



## ergo proxy (Feb 2, 2006)

RonaldMacDonald said:
			
		

> I have noticed that when you open a CS file in 10 that a block of text, although it may look ok, is actually broken down into segments if you try to select it.  If you try to select a headline, it is actually nothing more than individual letters separate from each other.  It makes editing impossible.  Can anyone suggest a solution other than having to go having to buy CS?



Sounds to me like the text in the CS file has already been converted
to outlines. I'm not sure if this is the result of opening the CS files in 
Illustrator 10. I don't have 10 so I can't check. Maybe you can ask whoever created the files not to convert
the text to outlines so you can edit them. In this case make sure that you
have the same fonts already installed on your machine.

If not, have them save to a legacy format like what the others suggest.
I think you can save all the way down to an Illustrator 3 format.


----------



## BGprinting (Mar 1, 2006)

Sound like you did not create the illustrator file. The File did not originate in illustrator. Probably was exported from another application to eps or pdf and then later was saved as an illustrator.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 3, 2006)

you should be fine if the fonts in the file is converted to outlines and you don't have any CS only effects you're trying to make backwards-compatible.


----------



## sssharx (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm using Illustrator CS2 on a MAC OSX system.  I don't know how to save  'down' a version to say...version 10.  I don't see any options in the save as menu nor are there any in the export menu.  Please help!
It seems that it should be so easy - simply export to legacy format.  But I don't have an option anywhere with anything called legacy.
Please help!


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 10, 2006)

Go to File/Export/click format pull down menu at bottom and choose "Illustrator Legacy EPS or AI"


----------



## sssharx (Jul 10, 2006)

That option doesn't exist.  Here's my options in the Format pull down menu:
BMP
Targa 
PNG
AutoCAD drawing
AutoCAD Interchange File
Enhanced Metafile
Macromedia Flash
JPEG
Macintosh PICT
Photoshop
TIFF
Text Format
Windows MetaFile

Could it be that this option was not installed??


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 10, 2006)

You might need to just reinstall Illustrator CS to get those save options back.


----------



## sssharx (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanx...I'll try to reinstall.


----------



## sssharx (Jul 10, 2006)

You suggested that I reinstall the software and I've done that.  I even rebooted!   However....I'm still unable to export to a legacy version.  What now?


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 10, 2006)

If you're using Illustrator 10 you have to Save As and then choose Legacy from there.
http://www.macosx.com/newsgroups/showthread.php?t=120782


----------



## sssharx (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm running Illustrator CS2.  Not 10 or CS.  It's my vendors that have Illustrator 10.


----------



## ergo proxy (Jul 12, 2006)

sssharx, 
What you tried to do is File> Export...  , that gives you option to export
to the BMP, Auto CAD formats but not to save as an Illustrator 10 file.

Natobasso is correct, If you want to save down to Illustrator 10, you should save the file normally File>Save As.... then you will be shown another window where you can choose the location and name of the file you wish to save. After you have done that and clicked the save button, you are presented with another window called Illustrator options. on the top of that window there is a 'version' drop down menu where you can choose to save as Illustrator 10 or other versions.

Hope this helps


----------



## sssharx (Jul 13, 2006)

The last explanation was much clearer.  Thanx.  I was missing that drop down menu for some reason.  Feeling very sheepish.


----------

